# petit soucis avec suitcase fusion 2



## philou729 (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes,

voilà j'ai un petit soucis dont j'arrive pas à me sortir; j'ai télécharger le version d'essai de Suitcase Fusion 2 (c'est un logiciel de gestion de typo) enfin bon bref c'est donc une version d'essai je m'en suis donc débarrassé.
Eh ben mes fonte deviennent folles, je m'explique, quand j'ouvre un programme de la CS3 (oui oui je suis un peu en retard LOL), sur illustrator par exemple j'ai ce message qui apparait,
"Alerte FMCore a été arrêté/ veuillez le lancer depuis le panneau Préférences système, puis rededémarrez Adobe Illustrator CS3"  ben je comprend rien à ce qu'il me raconte...
Si quelqu'un à une idée elle sera vraiment le bienvenue...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ramos (7 Juin 2010)

Salut!

As-tu essayé de quitter le logiciel suitcase fusion 2 ?


----------



## Madalvée (7 Juin 2010)

Fm core est accessible via le panneau de preference système, c'est le moteur de suitcase. Je ne me suis jamais posé la question de la désinstallation puisque je l'ai acheté, mais supprimer le fichier application ne suffit pas : de mémoire il y a donc aussi cette extension au panneau de config, la base dz données de polices dans le repertoire bibliotheque\extensis plus quelques application support.

*Note du modo : *les utilitaires destinés à modifier/améliorer le Finder ou le système, c'est dans "Customisation" qu'on en parle, pas ici ! On déménage.


----------

